# Daniel Craig - "The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo" Paris premiere 03.01.2012 x 16 Update



## Q (4 Jan. 2012)

mit Rooney Mara 



 

 

 

 

 ​

thx olyabusha


----------



## Mandalorianer (4 Jan. 2012)

*Daniel Craig - "The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo" Paris premiere 03.01.2012 x 10 Update*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Q (4 Jan. 2012)

bei den Mädels könnten die Jungs was fröhlicher gucken  :thx:


----------



## beachkini (4 Jan. 2012)

Craig is auch schon ganz schön alt geworden..ob der die beiden noch geplanten bond filme noch schafft?


----------



## Alea (4 Jan. 2012)

ist das denn nötig gewesen, die Stieg Larson Bücher noch mal zu verfilmen ? Hollywood weiß wohl nicht wohin mit dem Geld.


----------



## DanielCraigFan (29 Jan. 2012)

Ganz vorsichtig, Freunde. Denn Daniel zeigt der Welt, dass es noch Männer gibt. Und ja, es war nötig, denn Nyqist kann man durchaus mal eine Prise Sex verleihen!


----------



## baby12 (9 Feb. 2012)

Thanks a lot for sharing!


----------

